# Storing in tupperware, ok to keep in original boxes?



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everybody, I am new to the forum and this is my first question. I have a small humidor, but have received 4 boxes of new cigars as gifts. I researched about it and instead of buying a larger humidor, I will store the new cigars in tupperware. Is it fine to just leave them in the original sealed boxes in the tupperware? I will also leave 1 boveda pack in there, do you think that is enough for about 100 cigars? Thanks in advance


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Your gonna need more than one bovida pack for all those cigars, especially if you keep them in the boxes as the boxes will absorb humidity.

Tupperware or a cooler is fine to keep them in.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Josh. How many packs do you think I should use for about 120 cigars?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

brazil stogie said:


> Thanks for the reply Josh. How many packs do you think I should use for about 120 cigars?


I'd say a minimum of 3.

How many Boveda Packs do I need?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Are the boxes still sealed? If they are I would open them up and examine the cigars first.
I usually keep the lid cracked a bit until some time has passed to make sure the cigars are at a good rH (not too high) and then close the lid back down.

As far as tupperware....lots of us use things like that and store boxes in them without any trouble.
Measure how large the tupperware container is, or estimate, and use the like Josh posted above.


----------



## Vichiousfishes (Mar 22, 2013)

Get the 4oz jar of crystals. They are rated at about 150 cigars. Make sure to get a piece of Tupperware that actually burps so you still get air circulation. The wood of the boxes will absorb and release humidity well enough alongside the crystals or packs. But you will want to check on them and sometimes leave the top ajar for a bit to let some moisture out.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm going to respectfully disagree with Andrew, I would stick with Boveda packs, especially because you are using a Tupperware. Bovedas are more efficient at absorbing moisture than gel is. That's my .02


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes to box in tuppedor. No to one Boveda.

Add two or three more. And some beads. To help rh bounce back faster.


----------



## capt.morgan (Mar 6, 2013)

The only possible problem with using tupperwear is that they're very good at making airtight seal, unless you buy a crappy one. Cigars let out ammonia as they age and if there is nothing to absorb the ammonia (such as spanish cedar) it can lead to problems or at the very least a bad smelling box. As long as you open it once a week or month, depending on the amount of cigars and size of tupperwear you should be fine. I have a temporary tupperdor that I'm currently using until my big humidor arrives. As others have suggested I went to my local cigar shop and asked if they have any extra spanish cedar sheets to give away. They gave me a ton for free and I lined the bottom and sides of the tupperdor with the spanish cedar sheets. Overkill? - Probably but it does smell better and perhaps gives a little bit more of a buffer as it absorbs humidity and ammonia. If you don't have one already you should purchase a digital hygrometer and calibrate it using one of the Boveda packs or using a ziplock back and a water and salt solution (search youtube or this site for detailed instructions). Technically one Boveda pack may be enough (the hygrometer will tell you this), but you probably should have more than one as others have suggested as it gives you a bigger buffer from becoming too dry.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd reckon it's naturally pretty humid in São Paulo. It might not take much to keep your sticks humid.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Most blokes in HK purposely seal their boxes airtight.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone with these great tips in storing my stogies!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

capt.morgan said:


> Cigars let out ammonia as they age and if there is nothing to absorb the ammonia (such as spanish cedar) it can lead to problems or at the very least a bad smelling box.


Just want to point out that reduction oxidation still takes place just takes longer...


----------

